# Which crop has more impact?



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2017)

An image captured while covering the dedication of the Afghan War Memorial in Victoria today.  The top image was my original edit, the lower an alternate version.  How say you as to the version with more impact?





Original





Alternate


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 1, 2017)

The first photo is my choice here because the kilt and sporran(?) seem important to the uniform and the small tattoo on the man's right hand is a detail that has a story to tell. I also think that the sailors in the background help him stand out more.


----------



## Granddad (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm with Fred for the same reasons. Nice shot!


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 1, 2017)

Original crop.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 1, 2017)

I like the 2nd one.  It has less distractions from his face.  In the first one the thing in the front of the kilt draws the eye.


----------



## Destin (Oct 1, 2017)

I much prefer the second one, more in your face initial impact. The first has more to notice for sure, but it distracts from the character in the man’s face. 

But then, I always prefer tighter crops on individual people. So YMMV.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 1, 2017)

I prefer 2 only because the kilt is more implied than shown in #1


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 1, 2017)

Well I think both are quite different. The first for me is more about the context, while the second is more focused on the person. You need to decide what you're trying to emphasise by this picture.


----------



## Designer (Oct 1, 2017)

#1


----------



## Peeb (Oct 1, 2017)

Designer said:


> #1


 I respect your opinions, but I hate the way that you rattle on and on.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 1, 2017)

Number one. The guys in the background seem important to the photo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Oct 1, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> Number one. The guys in the background seem important to the photo.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


An important point!  I was taught that a photographer is not responsible for just the subject of the photo, (s)he is responsible for the whole image from corner to corner.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 1, 2017)

Personally, I'm drawn to the second version, but I can't seem to pinpoint a reason.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2017)

Peeb said:


> An important point!  I was taught that a photographer is not responsible for just the subject of the photo, (s)he is responsible for the whole image from corner to corner.


Absolutely, 100% true - I just can't decide which responsibility I like better...


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 1, 2017)

#2 ... I like the tat and the hand, I think it adds content to the image, but that external cup holder is quite distracting and the tight/closer view of the face more than makes up for the tat and hand. (I'd burn in the shiney parts of the medals a touch.)


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 1, 2017)

Of the 2, the closer crop is my choice.   If #1 showed even a longer view of him.  I would probably switch it it.  The sporran at the very bottom of the frame I think draws attention.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2017)

"If you're pictures aren't good enough, you're not close enough!"  Okay, I can't actually move closer, but I can crop... I think I've got it!

Edited to add:  I know there's other to work on, I'm just trying to nail the crop first.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2017)

I think the first photo, the ever-so-slightly wider-angle view of the man, is the image with greater impact.

I have not read any of the other peoples' comments on this, but I expect that there could be a strong case made for either picure being higher in impact than the other one.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 1, 2017)

I like better that the first one shows the setting because it seems significant to the image. The second one makes him too crammed in the frame, maybe because it was cropped so you could sort of see the background but not really so I'm going, what's back there exactly? (Even though I know from the first picture, if that made sense.) I seem to often want something in the frame or out, not partway in.

The third one's not bad if you want a close up portrait of just him because not enough of the background is showing to be distracting. The first one makes more sense because of what he's wearing; it puts the kilt into perspective I guess (because here those are rarely worn so it would make me wonder why is someone wearing a kilt?). I guess it's somewhat what you bring to the photo as a viewer. And how/why you're going to use the photo.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 1, 2017)

I reread the first post - dedication of a memorial. So I'd use the first one because it shows that it was that type event. 

Beautifully done, by the way.


----------



## limr (Oct 1, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> I reread the first post - dedication of a memorial. So I'd use the first one because it shows that it was that type event.
> 
> Beautifully done, by the way.



All of what she said


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2017)

Personally, #2 works best for me. My eye keeps being drawn to the background in the first. There is no distraction in the second.


----------



## Overread (Oct 2, 2017)

To my eye the background is quite busy feeling and the blobs are big and distinct enough to be seen as people and something going on. For this reason I find that the first photo works better because it tells more of a story of the moment. You've got the impact of your subject in the main view; whilst in the background a bit more detail to show that its an event - an in-situ shot taken at an event that the main subject is clearly a part of.
You've also go the tattoo, a hint of personality and in such a visible spot likely a key part of this person as a whole to those who know him 

I think the second shot would work better if it were more standard-portrait against a fully diffused backdrop; or against a static scene such as a building/landscape.

I also agree that the kilt being evident in the first shot helps; its part of the subjects story and clearly is important to the uniform he's dressed in


----------



## tirediron (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks all... after much reflection, I've come to the conclusion that this is two images; one will be as-shot (#1) and the other will be a close up of this "sergeant-major face" (#3).  Very much appreciate all the input.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 2, 2017)

I agree this type of shot should be two images.

Personally I like the tighter crop but depending on the image use (Persons Bio showing heritage) the first crop would be more appropriate.


----------



## colorful (Oct 2, 2017)

The first one tells me where he is and second one tells me who he is.

For I like portrait photo mor, 2nd is my choice.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 2, 2017)

I didn't see this asked already - can you back out a bit on the first crop?  I think the bottom of the photo cutting off the whatever that's called in front of the kilt is the distraction.  If you're using that looser crop as the non portrait event photo then I think more of the background and more of the body may make it a better companion for the portrait crop.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 2, 2017)

The sporran?  Yes, I can 'walk back' at least a little bit.  I'll try that this evening.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 2, 2017)

I prefer the 2nd image.


----------



## Donde (Oct 2, 2017)

2nd crop for me.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Oct 2, 2017)

#2 
If #1 was a little wider showing more of the service men


----------



## photosbyamylu (Oct 2, 2017)

original crop


----------

